# Philosophy Books



## MSH (Dec 7, 2020)

I’m looking to start diving into studying philosophy next year. What are a few good texts to get me started? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew35 (Dec 7, 2020)

MSH said:


> I’m looking to start diving into studying philosophy next year. What are a few good texts to get me started? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jacques Maritain's_ An Introduction to Philosophy* _was highly recommended to me by some professor friends a few years back. I started it and found it excellent. Mean to continue it someday.

You can find free pdfs for download, I believe, or buy a cheap e-copy.

*Note: it calls itself an "introduction," but it's hardly that. Very in-depth.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Dec 7, 2020)

I am reading A History of Western Philosophy by Anthony Kenny. Not too far in, but a nice thick introduction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookslover (Dec 7, 2020)

_A History of Western Philosophy and Theology_ by John M. Frame (Phillipsburg: P&R, 2015), 32 pages of front matter, then 875 pages of text and back matter. Includes illustrations and a running outline in the margins.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 7, 2020)

Gordon Clark's _Thales to Dewey_ is a punchy survey of philosophy. It was originally written as an intro text. I've read it a couple of times and it serves as a reference.

Dabney's _The Sensualistic Philosophy of the Nineteenth Century_ is very worthwhile, even if relatively unknown nowadays.


----------



## MSH (Dec 7, 2020)

Thanks for all the suggestions! 

Any thoughts on, “ Redeeming Philosophy” by Poythress? 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

